# Forenbersicht > Wer? Wo? Wann? >  >  Windsurfen auf Rm

## Newbe

Moin zusammen! Ich 36 J. lebe auf Rm und wrde hier auch gerne aufs Wasser raus gehen. Die Sache ist aber die: ich kann es noch nicht besonders gut. Der Wasserstart will einfach nicht klappen. Und genau darum schreibe ich hier. Vielleicht kommen ja welche von euch gelegentlich her und knnten sich vorstellen ein Auge auf mich zu haben damit ich nicht zu weit raustreibe oder untergehe.... ich wrde mich freuen von euch zu hren

----------


## wavemaster

Moin,
Rm ist meiner Meinung nach absolut kein Revier fr Anfnger. Zumindest nicht, wenn es ordentlich weht.Und die Strmung kann schon sehr heftig sein.
Meine Empfehlung ist, erst noch mal ein paar Tage aud den Ringkbung Fjord auszuweichen, bis der Wasserstart funktioniert. Zur Not kannst du ja in der Surfschule einen entsprechenden Kurs buchen.
Med venlig hilsen
Rolf

----------

